# interested in the Mongolian horse bow



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

try the search function- this comes up every few months here


----------



## bayeux (Jan 10, 2010)

Try going on to the Grozer bows site, they will give you all the information you need on their bows, you will find that the Hungarian " MAGYAR" bow whick looks the same is a little faster shooting than the Mongolian, my favourite is the Hunnish bow but they tell me you need experience to shoot it because you have to tilt the bow forward a little. I'm after one my self after seeing a few guys at our club with them, i can tell you they spit out arrows quite fast indeed, i also like the fact they draw smoothly out to 31 32 inches.
Good luck:thumbs_up


----------



## dayrlm (May 20, 2010)

Grozer has good bows and depending on the models so does Kassai. The Lynx II is in my opinion the least desirable. They can be checked out at horesbows.com


----------



## Tradhistorian (Aug 7, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find instructions or suggestions on how to complete a horsebow? Like the string wrapping around the limbs or working with the leather sleeves?

Don't mean to hijack the thread...


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

Tradhistorian, try this site: http://atarn.net


----------



## snikwah (May 22, 2010)

http://www.salukibow.com/


this guy is in the u.s.a......his stuff is very nice and he is a history buff....horse bow are his thing


----------



## jbl (Mar 17, 2009)

I only shoot the Asian inspired recurve. "Horsebow" is a pretty generic terms now a days and there are several on the market. Some are very good and very expensive others are very bad and very cheap (even from the same bowyer). 

The first thing is what style are you going to shoot ie thumb draw or fingers?

The second what is your draw length as many of these bows do not reach "peak" performance unless drawn past the "normal" 28" length. This is because the siyahs (static recurve tip) are more efficient past a certain draw.

The third thing is decoration or no decoration. Kassai and Grozer both make bows that do not have the leather covering in their "laminate" category. The laminates are a little faster but do not draw as "softly" as the base bows. 

Last but not least remember most of these bows except for Saluki (who makes a great bow but not cheap) are shot of the hand and that could take some getting used to. They are a blast to shoot but be forewarned they are addictive kind of like baseball cards need it, got it, want it.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

couldnt agree more, it is the one reason I dont shoot one in the SCA anymore. To shoot them in the spirit they were shot, you will be shooting using a thumb ring and off the right side on your hand. This in itself makes it an extremely more difficult bow to learn. My buddy shoots a japanese yumi and I give him props for shooting it because it is not easy. Suluki makes some very nice and high $$$ bows that actually have a shelf and a bit of center shot but I cant bring myself to shoot a horse bow with fingers and a shelf. So I just admire those who shoot them and drool.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

(also posted to Paleoplanet --- my apologies to those seeing this twice)

Has anyone got a link or a source for good instructions on creating a traditional (knotted) Korean / Turkish bowstring? Or good pictures?

Apparently there's a long central loop, then a second (thicker?) knotted bit at either end to make the loop.

I'm not having much luck w/ Flemish strings (not patient enough) and was thinking back to descriptions of these and they seem more attractive and are appealing to me (and I think such will be a good fit for my most recent bow), but I'm not finding any good instructions for construction, or clear photographs which show completed strings, just a diagram of one end on Wikipedia.

I'm especially curious as to what technique was used to make up the central loop --- I'm considering making that very thin and then using the ends to begin the serving (but I'll need a rather long jig to make that), then serving over the string.

Also, the knot shown on Wikipedia seems much too plain, w/ two loose ends --- surely there should be some finishing technique which makes the loop much more ornate?

William


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

For my money's worth Saluki's look great but are very critical to shoot. If you are looking for a short recurve that is a great shooter look at the Black Widow PSR. True it isn't by label a horsebow but it will be easier to shoot and it does come at 56".


----------



## jbl (Mar 17, 2009)

I agree about some of the bows being a little "hard" to shoot, but if you shoot with a thumb draw much of the temperment of the bow changes. In fact I shoot better with the thumb draw then I have ever shoot with fingers. Another thing is these bows like arrows that are about 15# OVER spine when shooting with the thumb draw.

WillAdams try ATARN site they have a great section on Korean archery.


----------



## horsebow (Aug 30, 2010)

Horsebows are great hunting bows because they can be shot on the move when chasing/stalking animals. They actually shoot better on the move. I will advise you to spend the money for a good one that fits you properly, and not the $200-$500 mail order one size fits all from Grozer and such places. Also, take the time to learn to shoot thumb ring properly. When you spend close to a grand on a custom made bow you owe it to yourself and the bow to learn the proper way to draw and shoot it. You will be much happier with it and have a ton of fun. For more info check out spitfirehorsebows.com


----------



## stew (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm good friends with Lukas Navotny of Saluki Bows. He is a MASTER in the history of horse bows and in their construction. He makes all of his bows by hand. I have shot all of his different bows and they are magnificant. If you are just starting, then the Genghis 60" horse bow at 40 to 45 lbs is where you should begin. http://www.salukibow.com/


----------



## jbl (Mar 17, 2009)

I agree about both post on the Saluki but could not recommend investing that much money on a bow if you are not sure you like the style. Many of the Salukis have a "regular" pistol grip and shelf so it is very similar to shooting a Western recurve. The others Spitfire, Kassai, and Grozer are shot off the knuckle. I have shoot all makes of these bows and own Kassai, and Grozer. In my opinion the Kassai is the easiest to be accurate with as it is almost center shot because the arrow pass is so narrow. The model I own is the Panther and when it is unstrung it is a "C" shape. I find the bow a pleasure to shoot especially with the thumb. I wouldn't call it a "barn burner" but if I do my job the bow does its job.


----------

